# 30Gal with 10Gal sump



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Hello again,

The next project is in the works. My friend and I are designing and building a 30 gal drilled tank with a 10 gal sump for filtration. Shouldn't take as long as my 75gal build as we already whipped up a stand and have both tanks in the garage already.

We do need some opinions though and some help with bulkhead sizes and the hole sizes in the tank.

We want to have one overflow bulkhead with two return bulkheads. We are going to run 2 sump pumps so that both returns are equal in strength.

What size diamond bits should we get, i'm guessing the overflow will need a bigger bulkhead than the returns so I'm guessing well need at least 2 bits, to drill the tank? I'd like to re-use these bits when i plumb my 40gal breeder saltwater tank so if possible, what bits and bulkheads would be compatible for both of these projects?

What size bulkheads should we order to fit these drilled holes?

Links to both, sturdy diamond bits and quality bulkheads would be greatly appreciated. The fast we receive some input, the faster this project will be done and the saltwater tank will begin.

This graph may help? I just need a second or maybe third opinion to address all potential problems etc.









Here's what we have so far...



















Thanks in advance,

- H


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

Bulk reef supply has bulkheads, along with drill bits, and they tell you what size bit fits the bulk head.

Thats also a nice stand. Was it DIY?


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

I would run a Quiet One 1200 (about 290 gph depending on head height). Split that with a Y to two 1/2" bulkheads at either end of the tank. A ten gallon is pretty small, so a single pump would be more space efficient.

For the drain, a single 1" elbow does nicely. You might get by with 3/4" but I have a 1" over that same pump with no problems.

I would check out glass-holes.com for the glass bits and bulkheads.


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Thank you both for the options of bulkheads and drill bits.

As for the stand, this was an already made stand that we took completely apart and remade in order to fit the 10gal sump. Please let me know if you all have any other questions and I will do my best to keep this post up to date with the latest progress.

As for right now, we need to get the baffles cut, bulkheads and drill bits ordered, drill the tank, plumb them together and design how the filter media will be arranged in the sump.

Thanks,

- H


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Well, after the weekend. We have the sump baffels siliconed into the 10 gallon, cabinet light installed, power strip installed and plumbing fittings and piping sitting at home ready to be used. We have a list of bulkheads, drill bits, sump pump and other odds and ends to be ordered tonight after work. I also will be stopping at lowes on my way home to purchase some eggcrate to use for shelving in the sump. Here are some small updates of the progress so far.

painted the light fixture to match the stand.









the sump in the stand and a picture showing where the lights mounted.


















- H


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks great. Definitely off to a good start. Can't wait to see how the whole system comes together. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Ok, so we received our order with two 1/2" bulkheads (thread to slip), one 1" bulkhead (slip to slip), a 30mm and 45mm diamond bit, and the loc-line fittings that we've decided to use for our returns.

Not much will be done this weekend because of the first day of trout on Saturday but I just wanted to keep everyone up to date that has been following this thread. We hope to keep this project moving once we return home Sunday.

I do have a question however, with our return, we plan to Tee it and run equal lengths of pipe to the 1/2" returns. We are also using a 1/2" loc-line Y inside of the tank on each side. One flared nozzle for surface agitation and one circle nozzle to add water movement and current throughout the tank.

With all of these turns and splits, we were wondering what size pump to purchase... The overflow can deal with ~600gph (1") so I was thinking to get something really close to this and with the head height (3.5') and Ts/Ys drop it to around 450-500. Does this sound correct or should I start with something closer to 700-800GPH for the pump and reduce the flow with the ball valve that will be installed.

Any input would be great.

Thanks,

- H


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

A Mag 5 Supreme would be good for that, and would work with your 1/2" fittings. That's a lot of twists and turns, but I think you'd still end up with a fair amount of flow.

Also, I would shy away from maxing out your drain, as it may slow over time a bit.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

It's looking pretty good. Wish I would of thought to do a sump for mine lol. Can't wait to see it finished. Love the stand also.


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Well, A lot was completed last night and the photos below show the process.

1. we first taped off the old 29gal and soon found out the glass was tempered when we began to drill. Luckily most of the back was already painted, which held the glass explosion together. We then went to a chain store and purchased another 29gal for $1 per gallon and began to drill.





































2. We then installed two 1/2" bulkheads and one 1" bulkhead










3. The final thing that we completed last night was the loc-line return plumbing (inside of the tank). I really liked working with this as it is 100% custom to your liking.



















We have to order the pump, repaint the stand and back of the 29gal, install the filter media into the sump, install the overflow inside the tank and finish plumbing the tank to the sump. Once these few things are complete, the tank should be 95% done.

Let me know what you think so far.

- H


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

**** this is going to look good. If i do another 30g progect im going to put the 10g sump. I might even do it to mine im working on now at a later date. Cant wait to see it finished. You going to build a background for the tank or anything? what you think you going to stock it with?


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

As I mentioned before, this is actually going to end up being my buddy's tank. We discussed the depth of this tank and decided against a 3d background because it would drastically decrease swimming area. We are going to paint the back of the tank black and use pool filter sand as the substrate. We are still up in the air as to which kind of rocks to use in the hardscape (suggestions?).

As of now, we know the stock will be some type of Tang cichlid. Most likely a breeding pair of calvus (as of now). He is still very open to suggestions but after he saw my 33L multi tank, he definitely wants a species tank with maybe a second compatible fish(s).

let's hear some ideas...

- H


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Well in mine I'm shooting for a pair of white calvus and a group of paracypachromis nigriipings not spelled right but that's what my 30g tank will have in it. I myself love tangs. I'll end up setting up my 125g tank as a tang tank as well. 3 sponge filters and a black background and pfs and I'll be good


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Well here's some more photo's showing our progress. The bulkheads and loc-line are all in their permanent position and tightened into the tank. We also painted both the tank and the sump as well as our simple designed overflow. We actually decided to make this tank somewhat of a window tank by painting both sides of the tank black as well.

Tonight, we plan to plumb the tank to the sump, wash the PFS, order the pump and sump media and make any last minute changes that we can think of. Updates will be posted in the near future.

Let us know what you think so far and if you would change anything. Suggestions are also very welcomed.























































- H


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Well the overflow and plumbing are complete and the sand is washed and in the tank so all we need now is the sump pump and silicone tubing to run the overflow into the sump and connect the pump to the return 1/2" pvc. Below is the process we used to plumb this specific tank.




























Make sure to take apart the unions after you plumb so that they dont bond together



























zip tied together to reduce sound. We also screwed the pipe to the stand in order to reduce vibration and sound




































Hope you enjoyed the build. We'll update this thread as the tank is set up with water and livestock is added.

Comments and recommendations are always welcome.

- H


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Go tang. Like they say once you go tang you will never change.


----------



## jakekersley (Mar 25, 2013)

I love it 10/10 ! Im jelous haha


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Thanks guys,

My buddy is waiting on the sump to arrive and then we should have some updated pictures to show. I'm guessing this tank will be 100% complete in the next week or two with upgrades to lighting and canopy following that.

I'll update as necessary/wanted.

- H


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Change of plans. This guy should be set up by the end of this weekend/very early next week. Will update as necessary.

- H


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Whats going in it?


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

White Calvus, with an attempt to breed them.


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Well, The tank is now complete and has run out in my garage for 2 days now with no issues. If the weather permits, we will hopefully install this into my buddys house tomorrow evening.

Let me know what you think.
































































- H


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Sweet I have white calvus in mine with a group of paracyps


----------

